# Spiderpig came today, advice?



## Jasoon (Dec 14, 2009)

Okay, well I bought a T off someone here and they posted it to me.. it came today and it's hardly moving, I ain't trying to blame the seller because what it came in, it made a little web etc. Would this be due to the cold weather? I've put him in his little home, I'll check on him in abit (let him warm up)


----------



## davieboi (Jul 17, 2008)

could it just be taking its time probably just cold:2thumb:


----------



## Jasoon (Dec 14, 2009)

davieboi said:


> could it just be taking its time probably just cold:2thumb:


Yeah  I'll go check on him in abit and update :] he's in the warmth now though.. so hopefully he'll be okay


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

just let him warm up gradually.

But PLEASE peeps, don't post or agree to let people post stuff to you when it's dipping below freezing at night! It's just asking for trouble!


----------



## David L (Jul 13, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> just let him warm up gradually.
> 
> But PLEASE peeps, don't post or agree to let people post stuff to you when it's dipping below freezing at night! It's just asking for trouble!


I have just contacted a seller to tell him to hold off sending me live food because it's like Norway here at the moment... I work for RM and I can guarantee that the freight that will deliver your inverts (whether it be plane, train, truck or LDV van) will be below freezing, and if you aren't in to collect and the postie has to put a red slip through the door, the animal will have a 48 hour wait in a delivery office... or worse if you get a delivery from Home Delivery Network... they just leave the package in a dustbin or outhouse!

Please everyone, hold back on the deliverys till after the cold's gone!


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Silly even thinking about posting in this weather, even with a heatpack!


----------



## Jasoon (Dec 14, 2009)

I think I seen it move


----------



## Jasoon (Dec 14, 2009)

:/
I think it's in shock or it's dead, it hasn't moved from the spot I put it in.. not one bit :/ is there anyway to see if it's dead?


----------



## waynenoonan1234 (Sep 11, 2009)

if they die i think they curl there legs up. some of mine will just stay in same place. i would just let it warm up and some where quite posting stress them out my red rump flicked all her hairs when she got posted didn't help that royal mail was a day late even with RMSD, and this was before winter and she was cold.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah don't forget spiders can sit in the same posistion for days! And if it does die the legs will curl inwards so just leave it for a few hours and when it warms up and maybe has a drink it should be fine


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

The legs don't always curl up.

Don't give up yet, read this BUG NATION • View topic - AMAZING!! back from the dead!!!!


----------



## Jasoon (Dec 14, 2009)

iiisecondcreep said:


> The legs don't always curl up.
> 
> Don't give up yet, read this BUG NATION • View topic - AMAZING!! back from the dead!!!!


Still no signs of life.. I ain't going to give um though!
Which is the best way to give it something to drink? It's around an inch..


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Depending on the size really i use milk bottle lids (which normally get thrown about by spiders doing housework) but a sling would be able to drink from a gentle misting


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

Totally irresponsible posting spiders in this weather. Do people really lack common sense these days?


----------



## Jasoon (Dec 14, 2009)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Depending on the size really i use milk bottle lids (which normally get thrown about by spiders doing housework) but a sling would be able to drink from a gentle misting


Would a 1 inch one be a sling? I was thinking of putting a cap of water in there with some cotton in (so it can't drown) Also, how could I get it to drink if it isn't moving? :/


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Just use common sense really, if it looks to big it might drown but i would say at an inch it should be able to drink droplets from misting. I don't normally put a bottle cap in there till the spiders leg span is bigger than the cap


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Jasoon said:


> Would a 1 inch one be a sling? I was thinking of putting a cap of water in there with some cotton in (so it can't drown) Also, how could I get it to drink if it isn't moving? :/


I don't use cotton as it can collect bacteria and it isn't needed . I use the cap from a bottle of pop .


----------



## Jasoon (Dec 14, 2009)

Well I've misted the substrate so he can like absorb the water, I'll tell what he's like in a few hours


----------



## Jasoon (Dec 14, 2009)

Still no movement :/ I was thinking of putting him and his housing in a viv where it's hotter.. but I don't want to fry him lol.
Any ideas how to get him abit warmer?


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

Stick him in the cool end of the viv make sure its fairly dark and leave it alone for a few hours make sure its fairly humid in his pot so he can re-hydrate.
What type of spider is it?
Good luck mate i hope he recovers.


----------



## Jasoon (Dec 14, 2009)

spicewwfc said:


> Stick him in the cool end of the viv make sure its fairly dark and leave it alone for a few hours make sure its fairly humid in his pot so he can re-hydrate.
> What type of spider is it?
> Good luck mate i hope he recovers.


Thing is I have quite a hot viv, it hits around 80 - 90F at the cool end lol. It's a Curly hair btw


----------



## liz200898 (Oct 13, 2008)

Blimey what are you using to heat it? you might need to bring the temps down a tad,


----------



## Jasoon (Dec 14, 2009)

liz200898 said:


> Blimey what are you using to heat it? you might need to bring the temps down a tad,


Sorry, what I meant was I have him on top the viv, which the temp is hitting around 75F and it's 71F in his home, then inside my viv I hate a hot end of 125F and a cool end of 80 - 90F.
So I was wondering should I put him inside at the cool end or should I just leave him on top? lol.


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

If the temps are around 70-75F then that would be perfect. 
Most of my spiders are kept in a 5ft/3ft/3ft viv with my royal the temps vary from 90F+ at the hot end to <70F at the cold end, And all my spiders are very happy in there.


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

Jasoon said:


> Sorry, what I meant was I have him on top the viv, which the temp is hitting around 75F and it's 71F in his home, then inside my viv I hate a hot end of 125F and a cool end of 80 - 90F.
> So I was wondering should I put him inside at the cool end or should I just leave him on top? lol.


Wow!!! you got a fire breathing dragon in there??
What animal possibly needs temps at 125?
There isnt a mammal in the world that has blood temps that high.


----------



## Jasoon (Dec 14, 2009)

spicewwfc said:


> Wow!!! you got a fire breathing dragon in there??
> What animal possibly needs temps at 125?
> There isnt a mammal in the world that has blood temps that high.


A Bosc Monitor lol.
I didn't make myself clear, sorry lol, I meant the hot end as in the basking spot lol.


----------



## liz200898 (Oct 13, 2008)

Are you keeping it in the bosc inclosure??


----------



## Jasoon (Dec 14, 2009)

liz200898 said:


> Are you keeping it in the bosc inclosure??


Nah on top of it. If I was going to put him in there I would of put the Bosc in another housing for then lol.

Anyways, I think it is well and truely dead.
I unpacked him (wasn't moving) I put him in his house (didn't move) so I thought it must be in shock or something, 7 hours later - hasn't moved one bit.


Look's like I'll be going to the petshop to buy one :/


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

I don't think the basking spot needs to be 50C. I know they come from north Africa but 50C is the temperature at mid day in the Sahara when all animals would be hiding away. Maybe 100F would be more appropriate with a background temp of 85-90F.
Sorry mate we are getting off subject.
If the temps in your little curly's pot are around 70-75 it should be fine where it is.
If it doesnt make it there is nothing more you could have done, the fool who posted it is to blame.


----------



## liz200898 (Oct 13, 2008)

Jasoon said:


> Nah on top of it. If I was going to put him in there I would of put the Bosc in another housing for then lol.
> 
> Anyways, I think it is well and truely dead.
> I unpacked him (wasn't moving) I put him in his house (didn't move) so I thought it must be in shock or something, 7 hours later - hasn't moved one bit.
> ...


Ohh that sucks is it really lifeless and floopy? take a picture i can be hard to tell! =S


----------



## Jasoon (Dec 14, 2009)

spicewwfc said:


> I don't think the basking spot needs to be 50C. I know they come from north Africa but 50C is the temperature at mid day in the Sahara when all animals would be hiding away. Maybe 100F would be more appropriate with a background temp of 85-90F.
> Sorry mate we are getting off subject.
> If the temps in your little curly's pot are around 70-75 it should be fine where it is.
> If it doesnt make it there is nothing more you could have done, the fool who posted it is to blame.





Razaiel said:


> A temp gun is pretty essential to check your basking site temperature – which should be around 130 degrees for babies and around 150 for adults. Mine will bask in excess of 150 even.


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/119922-so-want-sav.html

Have a read lol^^^

Poor thing though, I'm going to keep him warm all night and check on him tomorrow, if he hasn't moved from the spot he was in front the start, I think we can say it's dead :/


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/119922-so-want-sav.html Yes I do
Sorry had too.

Shame about the little bugger eh
Pics would be good though to tell if it is.


All the best.
Ash


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

150 degrees you could fry an egg on its back :lol2:
I didn't know any reptile would be able to hack temps over 60C. You learn something new every day.

Have you tried touching the spider to make it move? Roll a piece of tissue into a point and gently push the sling with it if there is no response then it is most likely dead. leave it in its pot till morning and if it truly is dead you will be greeted by an awful stench when you check on it tomorrow.


----------



## Jasoon (Dec 14, 2009)

spicewwfc said:


> 150 degrees you could fry an egg on its back :lol2:
> I didn't know any reptile would be able to hack temps over 60C. You learn something new every day.
> 
> Have you tried touching the spider to make it move? Roll a piece of tissue into a point and gently push the sling with it if there is no response then it is most likely dead. leave it in its pot till morning and if it truly is dead you will be greeted by an awful stench when you check on it tomorrow.


It's defently dead mate :/ I took it out and put it into to some tissue to take some pics, it didn't move once. 
For some reason my camara doesn't like to focus haha, I'll startuploading the pics now.


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

Sorry buddy. These things happen from time to time.
Did the seller put a heat pack in with it?
I would ask for my money back the poor thing died due to his negligence.


----------



## Jasoon (Dec 14, 2009)

spicewwfc said:


> Sorry buddy. These things happen from time to time.
> Did the seller put a heat pack in with it?
> I would ask for my money back the poor thing died due to his negligence.


Nope no heat pack :/ so I should ask for a refund?


----------



## Jasoon (Dec 14, 2009)

Here's the pics of it.. sorry they ain't clear (stupid camara lol)
I took a print screen of all of them (bigger they are the less clear it gets lol)


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

Yeah of course you should. I wouldn't ask i would demand it :lol2:
It was a DOA every decent seller would offer a refund when you tell them the animal arrived dead especially when the animal in question is something as inexpensive as a spiderling, unless it states in their ad no refunds for DOA postage at buyers risk or something to that effect.

Edit: That's a death curl in all its morbid glory. Sorry mate.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

It's insane posting inverts out when the night time temperatures across the whole UK have been below freezing for almost a week. :bash: I live in the south, and even here it was -6 last night!

Heat pack or no heat pack, no sellers should be posting in this weather and no buyers should expect them to, unless they don't mind receiving a frozen spider.


----------



## Jasoon (Dec 14, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> It's insane posting inverts out when the night time temperatures across the whole UK have been below freezing for almost a week. :bash: I live in the south, and even here it was -6 last night!
> 
> Heat pack or no heat pack, no sellers should be posting in this weather and no buyers should expect them to, unless they don't mind receiving a frozen spider.


I've never had a T in my life, I didn't know it wouldn't survive.. if I new it wouldn't of survived, I wouldn't of bought it lol.



spicewwfc said:


> Yeah of course you should. I wouldn't ask i would demand it :lol2:
> It was a DOA every decent seller would offer a refund when you tell them the animal arrived dead especially when the animal in question is something as inexpensive as a spiderling, unless it states in their ad no refunds for DOA postage at buyers risk or something to that effect.
> 
> Edit: That's a death curl in all its morbid glory. Sorry mate.


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/invert-classifieds/436639-curly-hair-younguns.html
I can't see anything about no refunds, I'll speak to the lady in a PM


----------



## liz200898 (Oct 13, 2008)

Jasoon said:


> I've never had a T in my life, I didn't know it wouldn't survive.. if I new it wouldn't of survived, I wouldn't of bought it lol.


Your not really to know to be honest if it was your first T, perhaps they should have taken the responsibility to say it may well not survive or at least hold it until the weather improves. just see it as a hard learned lesson its not really your fault =] Doubt you'll get a refund though sadly.


----------



## Jasoon (Dec 14, 2009)

liz200898 said:


> Your not really to know to be honest if it was your first T, perhaps they should have taken the responsibility to say it may well not survive or at least hold it until the weather improves. just see it as a hard learned lesson its not really your fault =] Doubt you'll get a refund though sadly.


The lady I got it off is really nice, she said she'll give me a full refund


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Jasoon said:


> The lady I got it off is really nice, she said she'll give me a full refund


that's good


----------



## liz200898 (Oct 13, 2008)

Thats great =D what are you going to get from the pet shop?


----------



## Jasoon (Dec 14, 2009)

liz200898 said:


> Thats great =D what are you going to get from the pet shop?


erm something that isn't too fast or nasty lol.. also pretty cheap xD


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

OBT it is then pal


----------



## liz200898 (Oct 13, 2008)

hehehehe


----------



## liz200898 (Oct 13, 2008)

Chilie rose then maybe always a nice start even if it is unorigonal =p


----------



## Jasoon (Dec 14, 2009)

liz200898 said:


> Chilie rose then maybe always a nice start even if it is unorigonal =p


I'll have a look at them tomorrow


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Nothing wrong with the rose hair fantastic spider and cheap.


----------



## liz200898 (Oct 13, 2008)

Nothing wrong with them at all lovely T's got a couple myself :flrt:


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

yeah i agree i have a few Ts and its probs my frav T out the lot they just look like a proper tarantula lol


----------



## liz200898 (Oct 13, 2008)

Yeah i couldnt agree more along with the Red Knee another sturdy looking tarantula.


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

yeah anover great proper looking T very pop with the horror movies in the 80s and 90s lol


----------



## liz200898 (Oct 13, 2008)

Yeah it could almost be the front man for T's =D


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

I started with a chile many years ago :/


----------



## davieboi (Jul 17, 2008)

nah you need a brachy :lol2: theyre stunnin wee T's and great for begginers too and not often WC so very unlikely to have eggsacks or parasites


----------



## Straight-Up (Jul 18, 2009)

Brachy would be nicer 

I only have a Chilean Rose and not only is she evil, but she literally sits there doing NOTHING but bask in the heat all day......


----------



## liz200898 (Oct 13, 2008)

Straight-Up said:


> Brachy would be nicer
> 
> I only have a Chilean Rose and not only is she evil, but she literally sits there doing NOTHING but bask in the heat all day......


Sounds like my Red Rump, my chilie's are pretty interesting and gentle natured luck of the draw i guess.


----------



## smith.spider (Nov 21, 2009)

Nothing wrong with G.rosea except 99% are still being wild caught, take around ten years to reach maturity and would soon I imagine end up virtually extinct in the wild.

The original poster may have never had a T before but surely it doesn't take a genius to work out that tarantulas are generally from hot tropical countries such as Honduras?.Look it up on a map for those folks who didn't pay attention in geography classes, its never minus five in Honduras, how could you expect it to survive?? The sender is at fault as is the receiver, supply and demand?.

*How can you know what it needs to survive if you don't know anything about it?*

Please can everyone just stop and think about the big picture before they go rushing into 'getting a T' the animals well being must come before your 'desperate impatience' to have a spider sat in a tub on a shelf and why keep animals if you don't care about them?

You should always consider is it ethical to buy a wild caught animal when so many species are available now captive bred. 

It has occurred to me that this current boom in keeping T's is not such a good thing. There is a post on the BTS from an animal hospital and 30+ tarantulas were bought in over this Christmas alone, ask yourself is this really right for me? You need to be well settled in your personal life to own T's-they don't want to be moved from place to place, they are happy with minimal disturbance.

They will sit there and do nothing or they hide away, that's what they do, they are happy when sat perfectly still, these are wild spiders!!? unfortunately they were not designed as objects for human entertainment, they don't dance, sing or do tricks, they do what what they do in the wild if your keeping them properly.
They eat, rest and hide to avoid being eaten. 

If your really must have one, buy it responsibly, with the animals best interests at heart (like short & long term survival) ask it to be sent with a heat pack and make sure the temps in yours and senders areas are suitable to post out-Ie at least 10 deg above with a heat pack.Many of these spiders live for twenty to thirty years, ask yourself can you provide for a good home for life for it?


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

smith.spider said:


> Nothing wrong with G.rosea except 99% are still being wild caught, take around ten years to reach maturity and would soon I imagine end up virtually extinct in the wild.
> 
> The original poster may have never had a T before but surely it doesn't take a genius to work out that tarantulas are generally from hot tropical countries such as Honduras?.Look it up on a map for those folks who didn't pay attention in geography classes, its never minus five in Honduras, how could you expect it to survive?? The sender is at fault as is the receiver, supply and demand?.
> 
> ...


Good post.


----------



## smith.spider (Nov 21, 2009)

Stelios said:


> Good post.


thanks mate, shame none of the other posters can be bothered to read it or have any positive input to the situation, or even acknowledge common sense!!???
Probably to busy ordering their next load of DOA's:sad:


----------



## liz200898 (Oct 13, 2008)

smith.spider said:


> thanks mate, shame none of the other posters can be bothered to read it or have any positive input to the situation, or even acknowledge common sense!!???
> Probably to busy ordering their next load of DOA's


ooooh thats a little harsh i thought it was a rather good post actually just thought id stay out of that arguement this time..


----------



## David L (Jul 13, 2009)

Although I agree 100% in principle with what you are saying in your post, Smith.Spider. You are preaching to the choir here.

Many of us shout from the rooftops, begging people not to post inverts until the weather improves. 

I hope that because people come to this site, they are here because they are sensible and they want to be learn about the pets they want... Which is what I did. I have been keeping T's for about 6 months, but I wanted one for about 15 years before that. Since my first T purchase I have been pestering everyone in here nearly every day to get advice, tease, joke and just generally learn what needs to be learnt. And i have found everyone's advice to be invaluable.

So, the gist of what I am saying is, people when they first start keeping T's are prone to mistakes and can be mislead (especially by stores, sellers) but if they are in here posting and getting advice, I feel they are at least in the right place and it's a good start, and hopefully this means that they care enough to want to learn about them.


----------



## liz200898 (Oct 13, 2008)

David L said:


> Although I agree 100% in principle with what you are saying in your post, Smith.Spider. You are preaching to the choir here.
> 
> Many of us shout from the rooftops, begging people not to post inverts until the weather improves.
> 
> ...


Now this one i do agree with well said David =D


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

liz200898 said:


> Now this one i do agree with well said David =D


Me too I felt the earlier post was very harsh.


----------



## liz200898 (Oct 13, 2008)

Yeah me too although it was a true point most of it, its just a little bit harsh and argumentative thats why i didnt want to respond to it.


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

smith.spider said:


> Nothing wrong with G.rosea except 99% are still being wild caught, take around ten years to reach maturity and would soon I imagine end up virtually extinct in the wild.
> 
> The original poster may have never had a T before but surely it doesn't take a genius to work out that tarantulas are generally from hot tropical countries such as Honduras?.Look it up on a map for those folks who didn't pay attention in geography classes, its never minus five in Honduras, how could you expect it to survive?? The sender is at fault as is the receiver, supply and demand?.
> 
> ...


Well said. I don't think this post is arguementative or aggressive. The guy is speaking common sense. If you think this is arguementative then you clearly need to actually read the post PROPERLY :bash:

How can you provide care for ANY animal if you don't know its needs and how to look after it? All it takes is a little common sense to realise its bloody freezing out there, and surely if we feel the cold, don't you think the spider will too? They come from much warmer climates and unlike us they cannot just simply wrap up warm.

I am still waiting on a spider I paid for in November - why? Because its too bloody cold to post it and would be cruel to subject the spider to minus temperatures, when all I need to do is be patient and wait for the weather to improve.

P.S Smith Spider - I though capture of WC Rosea was banned and that they were a protected species?


----------



## jimmy66670 (Jan 7, 2010)

has n e 1 got any pocilothria regalis for sale plz let me know as i cant find a sub n e where


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi Jimmy, you might have better luck asking on the classifieds section.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

Yeah mistake in husbandry can be put down to inexperience, but it is common sense to not send a cold blooded animal by post in this weather.
If that can't be grasped then that should't keep these animals.


----------



## smith.spider (Nov 21, 2009)

My original post was never intended to be argumentative or aggressive in any way shape or form, It was however meant to be topical and thought provoking.

My second post? was antagonistic yes but for good reason.What was that reason? if you still don't know,well its as Tamz reply.Read it again.Those who are feeling a little upset......raw nerve???
But to get back to topic *Please do not post spiders until ideally the end of March!!! March to September is the accepted spider posting season.IE not winter.Also see Dan's Sticky.
*


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I thought you had said everything that needed saying Alex, hence my not commenting.


----------



## smith.spider (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks Lisa.

Tamz I think Paraguay is closed for export but not Chile.There is some conservation info as well as good advice for Chile Rose buyers here on Michael Jacobi's site (link below)under "introduction" and "wild-caught Tarantula issues".Im no Chile Rose expert, never owned one and never will, but wanted to get my point over.Thanks for your post.

Chilean Rose Answers | Tarantula Husbandry | TARANTULAS.com


----------



## David L (Jul 13, 2009)

I have been reliably informed that Chile too is closing all exports on live animals...

I hope you don't think I was being arumentative in anyway... infact I already said that I agree with you 100%, infact I made a similar post to you not so long ago begging people not to post in this weather. (I work for Royal Mail and I know the consitions in which they will be stored if they dont get delivered (because the postie is too bone idle or you aren't home)

I too have been waiting for my ornamentals to be delivered, but I have told the seller that I am more than willing to wait til the weather changes, if that's April, then so be it.

All I am saying is that people do dumb things, especially if they see a bargain on ebay and then allow common sense to go out of the window. but if you are one of those human beings who has never made a single mistake or error of judgement, then we have a special cross made for you in jerusalem that we can nail you up too...:lol2:

My big dumb moment...I accidentally drowned one of my slings in the bathtub and I have regretted it ever since. So you know, don't be too hard on people, you are right in what you are saying, totally 100%, but dont go scaring people away from this site because in here it's the one place I have found where people learn to do things properly. 

Peace : victory:

Incidentally, and this no way condones or encourages deliveries to be made in this weather because of the risks, the one spider that can easily survive in this weather in an overnight delivery? The Chile Rose, which lives in the Atacama desert in Chile, which at night regularly reaches 
-10C... But this is just playing with facts ... You still shouldn't post in this weather.


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Chile is closing its doors to export of fauna, and the rose has been known to tolerate -10 in there native environment as DavidL has said but i still wouldn't subject them to this if avoidable.


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

David L said:


> but if you are one of those human beings who has never made a single mistake or error of judgement, then we have a special cross made for you in jerusalem that we can nail you up too...:lol2:


And we have a winner!!!
Line of the week. 
Ill be laughing about that for days :2thumb:


----------



## liz200898 (Oct 13, 2008)

smith.spider said:


> My original post was never intended to be argumentative or aggressive in any way shape or form, It was however meant to be topical and thought provoking.
> 
> My second post? was antagonistic yes but for good reason.What was that reason? if you still don't know,well its as Tamz reply.Read it again.Those who are feeling a little upset......raw nerve???
> But to get back to topic *Please do not post spiders until ideally the end of March!!! March to September is the accepted spider posting season.IE not winter.Also see Dan's Sticky.
> *


well everything you did say was true yeah but i dunno maybe im too nice for my own good and think everyone makes mistakes but it is true that common sense says don't bother buying spiders mail order until the weather improves. it wont kill you to wait and if you miss out on the T you have been looking for for months then hard luck im desperate for the V suntiger on spidershop.co.uk but oh well i'll get another one at some point. it does seem that people just decide to get a tarantula oneday and then cant actually wait (they need it now) its a shame tarantulas arn't seen as creatures they are just something to show off to your mates and THESE are the people who don't desurve to keep them. im not so sure about the passionate but stupid people. =)


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

spicewwfc said:


> And we have a winner!!!
> Line of the week.
> Ill be laughing about that for days :2thumb:


it's worthy of a sig quote.


----------



## David L (Jul 13, 2009)

Shucks....
:blush:


Glad to see you removed the grammatical error to....(oops! I mean 'too')


----------

